# Setting up a tank for a betta?



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

When I first got my fish I got a 3.5 gallon tank. I quickly found out it was too small and upgraded to a 10 gallon tank. Now I've had an empty 3.5 gallon tank sitting on my desk for about a month and was planning on using it for a male betta. But I have a couple of questions. 
First, currently the filter that came with the tank is in my 10 gallon tank, more just for the heck of it rather than actually needing the filtering capacity (its a tiny in tank filter). Saying that the 10 gallon is cycled, can I just put the filter directly into the 3.5 gallon, without cycling it, or do I need to cycle the tank? Although I am inexperienced, I would assume that the good bacteria living in the filter would allow me to set up the tank without cycling it?
Second, once I have the water temperature stable (76-78 right?), is there anything else I am forgetting to do before I go get a betta? I'm assuming I have everything I need, minus the fish and any specific food it needs. I have a heater, although it just hangs on the back and has a dial that says adjusts temperature higher or lower (no built in thermostat or anything like that), I figured it would work.

Any other advice?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

The smallest tank that a betta can be housed in is a one gallon tank. I have my halfmoon betta in a one gallon tank. So a 3.5 gallon tank is not too small for any betta.


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

I didn't ask/say it was? I said it was too small for my other fish, that are now in my 10 gallon.

I really just need to know that since I have the filter for the 3.5 gallon tank in my cycled 10 gallon tank, if I need to cycle the tank before getting the fish, or if there will be enough beneficial bacteria in the filter that I don't need to cycle the tank?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

It will seed the cycle. That will not guarantee a quick cycle but it will help for sure. Could crash, could be almost instant. Just have to test the water daily until you see where the cycle goes.


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, thanks. What is the next best way to cycle it other than shrimp? Pure ammonia? I've gotten sick from eating shrimp twice so the smell makes me sick, so I would rather not do that method.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I was told to use pure ammonia to cycle before. I've used fish food to cycle tanks before, but it takes a while to cycle.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol I NEVER cycle tanks for bettas. They aren't really sensitive fish, but most of my tanks are well set up. If you want to cycle your tank really quickly, take a sponge filter cartridge and leave it in a well set-up tank for a few days and put it in your new tank.


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

That's what I keep finding, that while a cycled tank is better, they aren't as sensitive as other fish. I think once I get the temperature in the tank right I will go ahead and get the fish and put the filter in the tank. I'll do frequent (2 or more times a week) water changes until I'm 100% sure the tank is cycled.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

for a 3.5, you'll have to do weekly water changes if it's filtered and those should be 50%.


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

I was planning on doing twice weekly, about 30-40% each.


----------

